# Avanti pics



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Ok I received my Avanti from Dash Motorsports...
And here are some pics of it on a Aurora skinny tired (?) chassis and some pics on a JL Tuffy chassis.
And now for you viewing pleasure, with no further delay,
let's have a round of applause for the *Dash Motorsports Avanti*!!!































































Well there she is folks, in all her injected molded and painted glory...
What do you think?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Very nice, I think it looks great with skinnys all the way around. I got to see a friend's yesterday, it was a blue one and looked just as good. 

Hats off to Dash Motorsports for bringing out yet another great body! :thumbsup:


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

There's lots of room to lower this body if you need to, plus it's incredibly light. The bare body shell is 2.1 grams, full body with windshield and bumpers installed is 2.9 grams. Lowered with altered windows this would probably make a good racer...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What about pics with rear whee;s/tires all around? LOL

Looks cool.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I'll pass...thanks for the pics.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This isn't a slight against Dash M'sports at all but the Avanti was IMHO such a fugly car in real life -- I'm sorry but I won't be buying one of these.

Glad to hear they are selling good and hope you can keep new stuff coming. Can I recommend a 1970s NASCAR style Monte Carlo and Laguna S3? 

'doba


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

1976Cordoba said:


> This isn't a slight against Dash M'sports at all but the Avanti was IMHO such a fugly car in real life -- I'm sorry but I won't be buying one of these.
> 
> 
> 'doba


 Go to Lucky Bobs and see one in person. You might change your mind. They're very sharp!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice work Lenny. It's good to see someone producing unique alternative product for this hobby. It gives us more options. Well done.


----------



## Lightningrod (Oct 23, 2005)

I like it! :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Well, I want a couple. I'll be slamming them way down over some skinny tires...

hey Scott, aren't you the Dremelmeister or the Sultan of Slammed or something like that? :jest: Do you have one of these lowered down yet, and more importantly, do you have pics of the finished product?

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> the Avanti was IMHO such a fugly car in real life


They do have a certain 1930s science fiction movie flying car look to them, sans the wings. But Dash Motorsports has done a wonderful job of creating a model of the real car whether you think it's a masterpiece or a mutt.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well....*



ParkRNDL said:


> Well, I want a couple. I'll be slamming them way down over some skinny tires...
> 
> hey Scott, aren't you the Dremelmeister or the Sultan of Slammed or something like that? :jest: Do you have one of these lowered down yet, and more importantly, do you have pics of the finished product?
> 
> --rick


Well...
I only have two of them...
The white one pictured and a clear one that Dash sent free of charge because yellow was not available. (Thanks Dan!)
But when I buy some more one will be going under the Dremel..:devil: 

Scott


----------



## Manning (Mar 2, 2004)

Geez.......Dash is forcing me to order some bodies........argh.......

Way cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*New Avanti*

:thumbsup: So far I am very impressed ! for its price it has clear windows & chrome bumpers & nice colors to boot ! It will require some dremelisation but thats OK ! Will buy a few at the next show !
 Only downside is that it means the end of my resincast Atlas Avanti's production but thats just life ! :dude: 
Time to Move on to new projects !

Neal :dude:


----------



## STUTZ (Apr 15, 2006)

Slot cars aren't my main area of collecting. I have less than 100 slot cars. I'll pass on this one. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got mine in the mail the other day, along with a few black hotrods, not only are these cars awesome looking, EVERY ORDER I PLACED WITH DASH I RECEIVED AT LEAST ONE FREEBIE CAR..........THAT WILL KEEP ME ORDERING AND ORDERING.
THANKS DAN, KEEP UP THE NICE WORK AND GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE.


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

Pretty out of proportion....I think you will like Auto Worlds version better. Should be out in 60 days or so.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

tlowe said:


> Pretty out of proportion....


 So was the original that we patterned it after. It was always advertised as a remake of the Atlas model and in that respect it's almost an exact replica. But thank you for your critique... 




tlowe said:


> I think you will like Auto Worlds version better. Should be out in 60 days or so.


 plus 120, or so, no doubt...


----------

